# Cat Loader and plow available Chicago suburbs



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

I have a 2006 Caterpillar 928G with a 16' Avalanche plow available for hire. Looking for a large parking lot for placement. Can consider a variety of pay arrangements, just let me know. I'm in near west suburbs of Chicago. Email me...da[email protected]


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

bump bump bump


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Dan, 

Are you guys hurting for parking lots this year or something?


----------

